# New member from Knoxville La prima renovation



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Greetings. I figured I would join after lurking for a while. Currently in the middle of a front yard renovation from fescue/weeds to Bermuda. As of today I am one month since sowing the seeds. I also have an area of my back yard that I planted even earlier when temps were not really ready. Not a large area, maybe 3x3 just to see how it would take. It actually took very well and has tripled in size in the 2 months since planting.

I am seeing some good progress in the front and have pretty good coverage. I did go the round up route but got a little lazy with the removal of the dead grass but surprisingly the bermuda germinated under it and is growing well. I do not have irrigation yet but bought some micro sprinklers and they work awesome.

Here is a link to my progress as of last weekend. I also stumbled across /r/lawnbeer so some of the pics are from those.


http://imgur.com/WMv1l


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> ...I also stumbled across /r/lawnbeer so some of the pics are from those.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WMv1l


 :lol:

Then you should definitely visit TLF's What's in your Glass? thread.

Welcome! Glad you found us! :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

When did you plant?
looking good!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> When did you plant?
> looking good!!!


Planted on 5/2 and had good temps in the 80's for a week then 3 days with lows in the 40's and highs in 50-60's which scared me. Took about 9 days to see germination due to the cold spell.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am curious as to why you did not just do/renovate that small strip on the neighbors as well. Its likely if you start making the area look awesome then you will just mow and take care of that area as well. I do understand that it is your neighbors lawn but hey....

I currently mow about 2 or so feet into my neighbors lawn just because my lawn has crept that far, its flat, and its easy to mow while I am there already mowing. There are weeds beyond that. 2 feet


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! Lawn Beers is my style! Glad you are here.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I am curious as to why you did not just do/renovate that small strip on the neighbors as well. Its likely if you start making the area look awesome then you will just mow and take care of that area as well. I do understand that it is your neighbors lawn but hey....
> 
> I currently mow about 2 or so feet into my neighbors lawn just because my lawn has crept that far, its flat, and its easy to mow while I am there already mowing. There are weeds beyond that. 2 feet


I used to take care of that spot with the previous owner but the new owner decided he wants to mow. I just figured that the bermuda will take it over if not by the end of this year then definitely next. That spot is mainly Poa, crabgrass and a little fescue and rye. I sprayed the crabgrass in it yesterday to prevent creep. If this year is like last then most it it will be dead by August due to heat then my bermuda will seize the opportunity.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks good. I am planting in about 1.5 weeks. What was/is you watering schedule like? And of course more pictures


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is today versus the last in the imgur album was from Monday.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Here is today versus the last in the imgur album was from Monday.


You got some great coverage there and I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't all filled in by the end of the season :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I sprayed for crab grass about a week ago and most of it is gone. Stressed the Bermuda some but not bad. I was in Toronto all week and got home late last night. This morning I got a good look of the yard and it wasn't too high. Had some good spread into the driveway. I broke the 1/3 rule like a harbor freight tools and the applied my monthly dose of nitrogen. The yard is filling in nicely. I have some bare areas I am going to plug from my back yard harvest area.

I found out today my neighborhood 4th of July celebration will be in my cul de sac this year. Now I get to show off my hard work to the neighbors that don't venture up my way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> ...I broke the 1/3 rule like a harbor freight tool...


 :lol:

That's great that you'll be able to show off your lawn. :thumbup:


----------

